# Christmas Baby Names



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Found out today that un petit bambino is due on December 25th!!! ...if I'm one of the 5% of people who had a baby on their due date that would be crazy.. as is I'm going to try to hold out for january first (1-1-11 is such a cool day to be born on!!) But I was trying to look up christmas themed baby names.. any good ideas from some name thinker-uppers?? 

None of the typical ones though like Holly or Christian or December.. give me some original ones!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have always liked the name Noel for a girl. Its not too common. I don't know if that is too Christmasy for you, but I think it's cute. I like Winter as a girls name too, but I don't know if that is Christmasy enough. Trying to think of a boys name......I had 2 girls, so girl's names for me are easier


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a December 26th baby, but Piper really isn't a Christmas name. It's bad enough the poor girl's birthday is overshadowed by the holidays. If you're going for a Christmasy name though, there's always Claus


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Our Beautiful little Bailey was born on Christmas morning 2008. Everyone was at the hospital waiting for her arrival. The name Tidings came up which I liked but she had been Bailey since conception.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You can borrow Dasher but warning he/she may RLH in the front yard every chance


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I heard the name Heaven spelled backwards.....Nevaeh....I thought that it was pretty neat. I would think that would be christmas since Jesus is from Heaven....not sure on your beliefs though.....just throwing it out there. Congrats on your little one!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Girls names seem to be the easiest to come up with such as: Carol, Belle, Holly, Merry, Gloria, Faith, Angel. Boys names such as: Nicholas, Christian. Someone mentioned Winter, that's unusual. Such the baby be a girl and born in January that would also be a good name. Naming your baby is one of the many fun things ahead for you.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Tinsley? (as in...tinsel)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Our daughter was due Dec. 31st but came on the 19th much to her father's delight - a tax deduction for that whole year.......lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh what fun! My daughter's baby is due mid December too! I keep telling her to hold that little one in until just after mid-night because in our town the first baby of the new year gets loads of gifts and their name in the paper! ound: Might as well start off as a celebrity lol!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oh what fun! My daughter's baby is due mid December too! I keep telling her to hold that little one in until just after mid-night because in our town the first baby of the new year gets loads of gifts and their name in the paper! ound: Might as well start off as a celebrity lol!


I know!! I hope my baby holds out too... then it's birthday would be 1-1-11...that's just cool..


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Rita Nelson mentioned "Merry" . I had a friend named Meredith who used Merry as a nickname....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Our daughter was due Jan 11, 2008, but due to pre-eclampsia, I was induced on Christmas Eve. One benefit was that we had the entire labor and delivery wing to ourselves for 2 days. On the 26 the doors open and pregnant women flooded in! Like they were all holding it until after the holidays to have their babies! LOL I didn't have a choice. My birthday is the 15th, so I feel bad for her that she's on Christmas Eve, but we are sure to make it special and show her its still about her. 8) 

Her name is Kadence Talia...not very Christmasy, but she wasnt due for another 4 weeks! 

I had a good friend growing up and her name was Noelle. I like Tinsley too. Trinity or Charity are good. 

The tax deduction is a bonus. 8) 

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ooo....Trinity and Charity ARE good... Unfortunately his last name is Derby so we're trying to avoid double "Y's" cause it's kinda annoying sounding.. but if he had a different last name I'd totally take Trinity!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Natalia.. means "born on Christmas day"

other girl names
Gabrielle
Hope
Neva (means snow)
Glory
Eve
Faith



boys
Jasper (one of the kings that visited baby Jesus)
Malachi 
Tannon (song o'tannenbaum. friend has a boy with that name, born on Christmas)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter's first due date was 12/25 then they changed it to 12/31. She gave birth on 1/14.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Matthew means Gods gift![I accidentally posted this in the wrong place,so it randomly pops up somewhere]


----------

